# BLASC seit dem letzten Patch



## Claudi (8. Mai 2005)

Seit dem letzten Patch lässt sich BLASC nicht mehr starten - ich starte es - es heisst: Versionsabgleich - dann läuft etwas ab - dann schliesst sich das Bild, aber BLASC leider auch ??????

In WoW hab ich es aktiviert - habe auch schon deinstalliert und neuinstalliert - funzt nicht.


----------



## Hancoque (8. Mai 2005)

Das Problem habe ich in [topic="6889"]diesen[/topic] Thema bereits angesprochen. Es hilft, die BLASC.exe aus der vorigen Version (Build 59) zu verwenden.

Gerade machte mich wieder jemand auf Probleme mit BLASC aufmerksam. Er kann WoW  nicht normal beenden, wenn BLASC aktiv ist. Ob sich das Problem ebenfalls mit der alten BLASC.exe beheben lässt, werde ich später erfahren.


----------



## Claudi (8. Mai 2005)

in dem von dir genannten Thread ging es um ein falsches Update - da hab ich nicht weitergelesen

dein Vorschlag ist toll, aber wie oben geschrieben, ich habe gelöscht - neu runtergeladen und installiert - ich habe Build 60 - die andere Version ist dahin ^^


----------



## Hancoque (8. Mai 2005)

Hier die alte BLASC.exe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Claudi (9. Mai 2005)

ich kann die datei nicht öffnen :/


----------



## Regnor (9. Mai 2005)

Hmm, das ist sehr merkwürdig was ihr da beschreibt.
Der Ablauf ist eigentlich folgender:
BLASC startet-> BLASC Loader wird aktiv -> BLASC wird wieder aktiv. 

Dies kann natürlich nur mit der neuen Version funktionieren. Bis zu welchem Schritt kommt ihr?


----------



## Akarr (30. Mai 2005)

Hancoque schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade machte mich wieder jemand auf Probleme mit BLASC aufmerksam. Er kann WoW  nicht normal beenden, wenn BLASC aktiv ist. Ob sich das Problem ebenfalls mit der alten BLASC.exe beheben lässt, werde ich später erfahren.
> [post="88562"][/post]​



Also, ich habe das selbe Problem: Wenn BLASC aktiv ist, kann ich das Spiel nicht beenden. Das Bild friert ein, doch das Spiel scheint weiterzulaufen (Hintergrundgeräusche)
Nach einigen Minuten komme ich dann zur Meldung "Server-Verbindung unterbrochen"

Habs auch schon mit der 59er .exe versucht, das Problem mit dem doppelten Start hat sich bei mir erledigt, aber das beenden funzt immer noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (30. Mai 2005)

bei mir wird nach dem nächsten Neustart von Windows kein BLASC mehr gestartet obwohl es im autostart drin ist und wenn ich es manuall starte erscheint das Icon unten rechts ganz kurz und verschwindet gleich wieder.

Und auch wenn ich einstelle nur bestimmte Sachen anzuzeigen im Profil wird trotzdem immer noch alles angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyana (30. Mai 2005)

Ich habe gestern Blasc mal entfernt und neu installiert. Danach ist zumindestens die Anzeigekonfiguration korekt - allerdings ist der Bug mit dem Autostart bekannt. Ich denke Regnor & B3n arbeiten da an einer Lösung.

Solange bitte einfach Blasc manuell starten.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (31. Mai 2005)

Nyana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gestern Blasc mal entfernt und neu installiert. Danach ist zumindestens die Anzeigekonfiguration korekt - allerdings ist der Bug mit dem Autostart bekannt. Ich denke Regnor & B3n arbeiten da an einer Lösung.
> 
> Solange bitte einfach Blasc manuell starten.
> [post="90589"][/post]​



also ich muß es neu installieren damit ich es wieder manuell starten kann.. es is nach dem start sofort wieder weg, ganz kurz ist das icon da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit: hab das gerade mal gemacht jetzt gehts garnicht mehr.. egal ob manuell oder autostart, blasc wird nicht gestartet und es wird nichts hochgeladen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyana (1. Juni 2005)

*Update*

Ich hatte um genau zu sein ein altes Image meines Systems zurückgeschrieben und sowohl WoW als auch BLASC neu installiert - ich stellte dann gestern fest, daß in der aktuellen BLASC Version dann auch der Autostart ging .. vielleicht als Lösungsansatz an Regnor einfach mal eine saubere Deinstallation ermöglichen wenns Probleme gibt, anscheinend klappt das nicht immer, wenn vorher BLASC schonmal auf dem Rechner war.


----------



## Killua (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo ich hab eine frage wie mach ich überhaupt so eine visitenkarte hätte gern auch eine , wie und wo bitte


----------

